# Mice in bunnys houses...safe?



## Tasha93x (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, wasn't too sure where to post this but decided this forum was my best shot!

For a few years i've noticed the odd mouse or two in my rabbits runs but lately i've been having concerns that they can spread viruses etc to my rabbits as they're pooping/peeing in my rabbits food bowls as they're obviously there for the food! I even caught a cheeky mouse having a drink out of the water bottle!

I've started taking small amounts of food out regularly so there is no spare pellets sitting out but this doesn't seem to help the problem much as the mice just eat the food as soon as i put it out....i'm getting so annoyed with the little critters!!!

I've also heard they can carry e. cuniculi in their urine and if they're peeing in the bowls what if one of my rabbits contract it?!

Any help would be appreciated,thank you


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

I would just be careful about leaving food etc. out. Yeah, I think mice can carry quite a few things (not sure about E. Cuniculi) and I'd be very careful about them getting near your bunnies. I'd grab the trap! *snap snap*  My bunnies are outside but as long as I don'see signs of the mice, I don't worry about them being around. Just so they're not in the cages etc.


----------



## hillrise (Sep 16, 2011)

I've generally heard of mice as being an issue around rabbits (diseases and suchlike). I know rats will kill baby bunnies in the nest. I'd definitely set up some traps.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 16, 2011)

:yeahthat: "I hate meeces to Pieces"--Snagglepuss.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 16, 2011)

When I was a little kid I did 4-H for rabbits and guinia pigs. Sadly my 4-H leader was a little nuts but that's another story. She had 400 guinia pigs! Yep I said it, 400 pigs!!! Anyway they all lived in a converted garage in rows and rows of cages. Reminding you of a commercial egg laying set up with the rows of cages. Well the 4-H kids myself included would have to go to her house twice a week and clean cages. I remember pulling those trays and seeing the baby mice running threw the guinia pig poo and bedding....The best part was having to feed the mice to her crazy male ducks who did EAT them! All the while being barked at that you would not be going to the show if you did not do your share! Yep completely crazy.....This is the same 4-H leader who "kidnapped" my favorite pig....But again that's another story.....


----------



## MILU (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know, but I'd keep them separate. I'd let them play together (or just stay together) for some time, but keep different "houses" for them... also different "bathroom" areas... it's always better to prevent things..


----------



## Tasha93x (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,thanks for all the replies! I've ordered some mouse traps,so hopefully i'll catch the little critters! 

Any ideas what diseases they actually carry that can harm my bunnys?


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 18, 2011)

it isnt safe to hav other animals in the cage. they can leave poop which sometimes the rabbit will eat and get worm s and more. they can spread viruses and bugs and all sorts. i dont know how to prevent it cuzz my bunny is indoors


----------



## Niomi (Oct 20, 2011)

I have had problems with mice in my rabbit hutches in the past. If there were mice around during the winter, my rabbits would end up with tapeworms in the spring. I would coat the rabbit pellets with food grade diatomaceous earth, and that would kill the tapeworms in my rabbits over time. DE is a dust, so I would coat the pellets, then shake them out on a screen, to keep the dust down. I have ordered DE from the internet.

I tried hiding Decon mouse poison, but the mice would move the Decon to different spots, and I worried that my rabbits might end up poisoned. I bought some mint oil from a health food store and would sprinkle some in my rabbits' hutches every day. Mice don't like the smell of mint, and they moved out.


----------



## MILU (Dec 31, 2011)

It sounds like a good alternative!
I hope you can keep them away from your bunnies!


----------

